#  Ernährung >   Brauche Hilfe darf keine Zucker mehr Essen :( >

## Nussli

Hallo zusammen, 
ich machs mal kurz: Ich hatte immer Verdauungsstörungen und Magenprobleme, jetzt konnte meine Arzt das endlich klären und ich darf keine Zucker und keine Milchprodukte mehr essen  :Sad:  und das erst mal auf unbestimmte Zeit! Allerdings bin ich damit total überfortdert! Habt ihr ein paar Tipps und Tricks für mich? Auch bezüglich Essen gehen und in welchen Nahrungsmitteln Zucker ist bei denen man es gar nicht denkt? Ich weiß gar nicht was ich noch essen darf/soll und was nicht  :Huh?: 
Vielen lieben Dank!! 
Die Nuss

----------


## Nussli

Genau das wurde festgestellt! 
Vielen Dank erstmal für deine Antwort! Das kam nur so überraschend und von heute auf morgen keine Zucker und keine Milchprodukte mehr essen überfordert mich ein wenig und es ist frustrierend! Im Internet findet man so viel darüber das es schon wieder sehr unübersichtlich ist! Deswegen dachte ich vielleicht kann mir hier jemand mit Erfahrung ein paar Tipps geben!
Von Stevia hab ich sogar schon mal gehört und werd mich wohl nun mal damit beschäftigen (müssen). 
Liebe Grüße Nuss

----------


## jess

Hallo Nussli! Ich habe auch eine Fruktose unverträglichkeit.Du solltest dir Rat bei einer Ernährungsberaterin einholen.Manche Krankenkassen bieten sowas an.Dann habe ich mich bei LIBASE.de angemeldet.Da kannst du Dich mit betroffenen austauschen.Da gibt es auch Rezepte zum backen und kochen.Ist ein langer harter Weg,um herauszufinden was geht und was einen Probleme bereitet.Aber Kopf hoch! Ganz wichtig für dich ist erstmal eine Auslass Diät zu machen.D.h alle Zucker und Milchprodukte weg zu lassen,damit sich dein Darm erholen kann.Und nach einer gewissen Zeit fügt man dann das ein oder andere wieder mit hinzu,um auszutesten ob du es verträgst,und vor allem wieviel davon!!!! 
Alles Gute!

----------


## Zucki

darfst du denn traubenzucker essen :Huh?:  falls ja, kann ich dir ein paar rezepte/essentipps geben, da wir auch jemanden mit Zuckerunverträglichkeit in der Familie haben. Welche Produkte genau Zucker intus haben kannste am besten bei Fertigprodukten an der Verpackung nachlesen. Fruchtzucker ist auch gefährlich und sollte darauf geachtet werden.

----------

